
The “Tragedy of the Commons” was based on false history - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/07/scientific-fraud.html
======
ryan_j_naughton
I have no intention of defending Hardin as I'm not informed of his personal
beliefs, but this article screams of ad hominem. He might have been a terrible
person but it conflates his personal failings with the idea of the tragedy of
the commons as if to discredit the idea. And while maybe the British commons
for land might have had more nuance than his original article let on, it
doesn't mean there aren't other key examples showing the idea has validity.

For example, fisheries are a great example. In the absence of well defined
property rights to catch limited numbers of fish (and effective enforcement
mechanisms), we see rampant overfishing in the world. In places with effective
cap and trade schemes for fisheries, we actually see healthy, robust
ecosystems. Alaska is the best example but there are many other shining
examples compared to the unregulated and unenforced commons of the open ocean
where Chinese fishing vessels are systematically destroying the commons.

Let's not conflate the idea with the man, and instead let the idea stand/fall
on its own merits.. It's a logical fallacy otherwise.

